# New Paterson Shelf...



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

After searching high & low for my 1884 Spreitzer without success I decided to throw up this nice oak shelf I got at a local garage sale for a $5 bill, I put 10 of my quart hutches with matching 'pints' alongside them. Just talked to my buddy about a slim-line fluorescent to light them from behind and he's gonna make it up tomorrow, it took my mind off of the misplaced hutch for 15 minutes...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 11, 2012)

I seem to have lost a Kanouse blob variant, so I know the feeling... I fear it might've accidentally ended up in the recycling bin, though I hope not...


----------



## sandchip (Nov 11, 2012)

Can't beat that for five bucks.  Nice display, and I hope your bottle turns up.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see the after-the -lighting effect picture.


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Can't beat that for five bucks.  Nice display, and I hope your bottle turns up.


 Thanks Jimbo, it makes me wonder how many times I passed things like this up at all the garage sales I've been to over the years, brand new this would have cost me $100 in a 5 footer like this I figure, maybe a little more. I can't imagine where the bottle can be, I'm gonna go thru every bottle and box one more time tomorrow, I have so many "For Sale" boxes that it may have made it's way into one of them somehow I hope...[:-]


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I can't wait to see the after-the -lighting effect picture.


 Me too Renee, I'm tempted to run up to Home Depot right now and buy the two fixtures...


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 11, 2012)

[] Nice shelf Jim, especially for 5 bucks, I likr how you alternated the sizes of bottles, and they will look sharp lit up!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Nov 11, 2012)

hey man one of those shelves just sold for 1 dollar on ebay............ lol very nice looks great!


----------



## epackage (Nov 11, 2012)

Gotta find them local, it would be costly to buy one and have it shipped...[]


----------



## Asterx (Nov 15, 2012)

A little late, but VERY nice looking bottles and shelf. Love the diamond w/ P embossed ones. Quite a feat to have all of those matching quarts


----------



## epackage (Nov 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  asterisk80
> 
> A little late, but VERY nice looking bottles and shelf. Love the diamond w/ P embossed ones. Quite a feat to have all of those matching quarts


 Thanks...I have more matching pairs but I need another shelf or two...[]


----------



## Stardust (Mar 3, 2013)

I missed this : ) What a nice shelf! Did you ever get the lights up Jim?


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

No Star, but I did get 4 more of these Mantels on Craigslist, the latest one I got today and it cost me $20, which is the most I have paid for one. I plan on doing a whole wall with them, keep your eyes and ears open for a pic when I have them mounted and laid out, I think I have a really cool idea for them...[]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice! []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice shelf and a great display.  Do you know how many examples of Patterson bottles you have??


----------



## epackage (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Nice shelf and a great display.  Do you know how many examples of Patterson bottles you have??


 Around 400...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yikes, that's a lot of bottles.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 4, 2013)

especially all from one city!!.......


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

400..that's great..have you ever located an old Paterson dump?


----------



## epackage (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes I have, many of them are now covered over though...


----------



## nargo (Mar 6, 2013)

If only i new then,,I would've dug all over my Great Grandparents yard down there


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Mar 6, 2013)

Haha those hutches compared to the larger variants make me chuckle.


----------

